# Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???



## oerner22 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,|wavey:
ich will mir für die nächste Saison einen neuen Fischfinder , jetzt aber als Kombigerät, besorgen.
Ich benötige das Gerät hauptsächlich für die Ostsee bis ca. 30 Meter Tiefe.

Habe mir mal im Netz das Humminbird 587 ci HD Combo und das Lowrance Elite 5 oder Elite 5 DSI angesehen.

Kann mir jemand die Vor-bzw. Nachteile der Geräte für meinen Bedarf nennen und hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten gesammelt ? |kopfkrat
Vielen Dank vorab......


----------



## skipper63 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???*



oerner22 schrieb:


> Hallo,|wavey:
> ich will mir für die nächste Saison einen neuen Fischfinder , jetzt aber als Kombigerät, besorgen.
> Ich benötige das Gerät hauptsächlich für die Ostsee bis ca. 30 Meter Tiefe.
> 
> ...


 
Das würde mich auch Interessieren.|kopfkrat

Gruss Peter


----------



## Marf22 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???*

Hallo ihr beiden! Kann euch nicht wirklich weiter helfen, den ich kenne und habe bis jetzt nur Lowrance und Eagle auf meinem Boot gehabt. Zum Elite DSI gibt es schon nen Trööt und ich habe es selber. Bin ganz zufrieden, aber man muss sich damit auseinander setzten. Das Elite 5 ist ebenfalls ein dolles Gerät. Beide sich völlig ausreichend für die Ostsee. Norwegen wird schon für das DSI zu tief sein und das Elite 5 kommt auch an seine Grenzen. 

Ich werde im Januar wieder auf die Boot fahren und mir die Neuheiten und die "ältern" Modelle anschauen. Da gibbet alle zum anfassen und ausprobiern. Wenn ihr in die Richtung überlegt und 500€ aufwärts anlegen wollt, würde ich auf alle Fälle dort hin fahren. Man kann da durch die Menüs schauen und die Demofunktion bewundern. Eventuell ist sogar ein Schnäppchen machbar! Auf der letzten Boot habe ich mit einem Vertreter von Humminbird gesprochen, der mir vieles erklärt hat und zu gab, das sie den Einzug auf den deutschen Markt etwas verschlafen haben und nu viel aufholen müssen gegenüber Lowrance!


----------



## oerner22 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort..... leider werde ich es im Januar nicht zur " Boot " schaffen, da es für uns doch ein ganz schöner " Ritt " ist !!!!

Solltest Du dort zufällig neue Erkenntnisse finden , würde ich mich über eine spätere Nachricht sehr freuen.
Werde mir mal den DSI-Trööt raussuchen und mal durchstudieren...

Grüße von der Ostsee
oerner22


----------



## Markus3940 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???*

Moin,
ich bin zwar kein Echolotspezialist, aber zur "Fischerkennung" auf der Ostsee, rate ich dir nicht zu einem reinen DSI Gerät. Grund ist das komplett andere Prinzip nach dem die DSI Geräte arbeiten. 
Bei einem "normalen" Echolot hast du bei einer Wassertiefe von ~10m einen Abtastbereich nach vorne ~4m, nach hinten ~4m, nach links ~4m und nach rechts auch ~4m. Sicheln auf dem Display können als Fische interpretiert werden.
Die DSI Geräte arbeiten da etwas anders. Bei ~ 10m Wassertiefe hast du einen Abtastbereich nach links ~4m und nach rechts ebenfalls ~ 4m. Aber nach vorne und hinten nur *~0,04m *, jedoch bei einer wesentlich höheren Abtastgeschwindigkeit, ähnlich wie bei einem Röntgentomograph. Es entstehen also "Scheiben" welche dann zu einem gesamten Bild zusammengefügt werden. Somit werden z.B. Fische welche durch das Echolotsignal schwimmen schlechter dargestellt, als beispielsweise unbewegte Gegenstände wie Äste Steine ect. die 
Anzeige ist aber immer abhängig von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit.
Du musst also wissen was dir wichtiger ist. Fische oder Bodenstruktur. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen, da es doch etwas verwirrend ist.

Gruß Markus


----------



## oerner22 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kombigerät Lowrance od. Humminbird ???*

Hallo Markus,
vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.......................das sind genau die Tipps, die ich brauche für meine Entscheidung !!!!!
Noch ein paar von solchen Tipps und ich komme meinem neuen Echolot wesentlich näher.............................
Die Bodenstruktur und ggf. Löcher in der Ostsee sind für einen " guten Fang " schon sehr wichtig und der Schnellfahrer bin ich eher nicht....
An die Sicheln habe ich mich mit meinem alten Fischfinder gewöhnt......das funzte eigentlich einigermaßen......
Tja, immer für und wieder.......
Ich sammle weiter.......
Gruß von der Ostsee
oerner22


----------

